# ThirtyTwo Lashed - 2006? 2011?



## lirong (Mar 10, 2011)

I recently tried on some Lashed 2011 lace boots and they felt very comfortable.

I came across a good deal online for 2006 Lashed Boots. Should I expect them to feel substantially the same? Similar functionality? Or are they fairly different boots at this point?

Anyone know?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

5 years is going to mean enough difference to notice, I know for sure there are noticeable differences just between the 2010 version and the 2011 version, specifically in the liner (I have the '10 and wife has the '11). If you like the 2011 version I'm sure they can be had on sale if you can find them in your size...the season is about over.


----------

